# cheap lawn cut



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

this company had reduced there pay on lawn cut last summer $35! At some point they added more work they would us do while at property!

Here`s message I got!

I need to let you know that I will need to start seeing more than 2 action photos for the lawn services. 2 is inadequate. There are other things to do at a property than mow or use the blower. We also need to see photos of the window sills being brushed clean and around the front door the cobwebs being cleaned away. Please make a note of this going forward.



Only doing lawn for them in county I live in(due to low pay,have to do myself) ,but the bs is getting bad!:furious:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> this company had reduced there pay on lawn cut last summer $35! At some point they added more work they would us do while at property!
> 
> Here`s message I got!
> 
> ...


It's a package deal. lawn cut and exterior maid service for $35 LOL. Does taking a picture of yourself flipping off the camera count as an action shot??????????


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

What company is requesting such a ridiculous request?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sure it is the client that is demanding this....


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Sounds like Safeguard


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I was just joking about it.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Sounds like Safeguard


nope ,Cyprexx!


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I take 4 before photos in the front, 4 in the back and 4 actions (Mow in rear and front, weedeater and edger) Corresponding after's and 2 addresses. I'm in and out of a lawn cut for them in 10-15 minutes. 
I don't wipe down the outside (what a joke). The front door cobweb issue should of been resolved when the initial services were completed. If you see cobwebs starting, take 30 seconds and use the blower on it the best you can while blowing near the front door. Easy enough. at $32 you can still make a pretty decent wage. Local residents in my area only pay $20-$30 for routine cuts. If you were to say $40 to them you wont get the account, just saying. 
If your doing the work yourself and not subbing it out or hiring a crew, you can make some decent money.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe $32 for a an under 5k lot..


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

tak said:


> I take 4 before photos in the front, 4 in the back and 4 actions (Mow in rear and front, weedeater and edger) Corresponding after's and 2 addresses. I'm in and out of a lawn cut for them in 10-15 minutes.
> I don't wipe down the outside (what a joke). The front door cobweb issue should of been resolved when the initial services were completed. If you see cobwebs starting, take 30 seconds and use the blower on it the best you can while blowing near the front door. Easy enough. at $32 you can still make a pretty decent wage. Local residents in my area only pay $20-$30 for routine cuts. If you were to say $40 to them you wont get the account, just saying.
> If your doing the work yourself and not subbing it out or hiring a crew, you can make some decent money.


@ $32 - discount - processing time - BS "exterior maid svc" does NOT = "a pretty decent wage"

Don't compare pp/reo to private sector, that's assinine.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Instead of waiting on some pimply summer intern to set your wage, come up with your own pay scale for yard work, an ad plan and go at it. I set my 2013 prices myself and they start with the number five. There are no threes. No, I'm not to good or high and mighty. Did the cheap cuts....now I price our jobs for what I think we are worth and by golly, the phone is ringing. Hey, there it goes again....


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

In my market average residential clienta pay 20-30 per cut. High end clients pay 40 -100 or more. The avg income in my market is $40k per household. My area is also statuated with tons of grass cutters. People around here go with the lowest price they can get. So for me getting 32 per lawn twice a month isnt too bad. Its just the wife, myself and a helper. We also have other clients as well. 
Everybodys market is different. I do pretty well on my $32 cuts. So dont judge without having more information.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

tak said:


> In my market average residential clienta pay 20-30 per cut. High end clients pay 40 -100 or more. The avg income in my market is $40k per household. My area is also statuated with tons of grass cutters. People around here go with the lowest price they can get. So for me getting 32 per lawn twice a month isnt too bad. Its just the wife, myself and a helper. We also have other clients as well.
> Everybodys market is different. I do pretty well on my $32 cuts. So dont judge without having more information.


 
here we go AGAIN $32 or $35 per for residential may be the norm, but that is not what were doing here!!!!!!! Some the guys on here talk about doing cuts for $25 and making good money doing 20 to 30 yards a day! Well they must be large metro area! around were lucky to get 8 done in a day! were behind the wheel of the truck more than on the mower!

everyboby needs to look at the big picture here! check what HUD,FHA,Faniie Mae,ect are paying for lawns(intials,recuts). they pay based on lot size, not the standard up to an acre BS and it`s a lot more than $35!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

tak said:


> Everybodys market is different. I do pretty well on my $32 cuts. So dont judge without having more information.


You are right, markets are different. Whether the boonies or the hood, my intent is to help, not judge. It could be an out of work school teacher or a methhead two time loser, there will always be someone doing the $17 cut, $32 cut before discount, etc. Market yourself, expand on what you are doing. Graveyards, apartments, commercial/retail/strip malls, restaraunts, etc. Folks in high end homes will pay you for good work if they know you are out there. The idea is to get folks out of the cycle of slaving for a National, beating your equipment to death in a finite job with a low ceiling. If you are good at what you do, then pay yourself for it.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> here we go AGAIN $32 or $35 per for residential may be the norm, but that is not what were doing here!!!!!!! Some the guys on here talk about doing cuts for $25 and making good money doing 20 to 30 yards a day! Well they must be large metro area! around were lucky to get 8 done in a day! were behind the wheel of the truck more than on the mower!
> 
> everyboby needs to look at the big picture here! check what HUD,FHA,Faniie Mae,ect are paying for lawns(intials,recuts). they pay based on lot size, not the standard up to an acre BS and it`s a lot more than $35!


LMAO..... Here we go again...... Our weekly argument....:yawn:


----------



## JDCON (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone getting any WF cuts with wording that says if the lot is less than an acre and grass height is less than 24", the lawn must be cut for the allowable?? We are doing business with a third company this year, and they are telling us that we have to cut 23" of grass for the same price that we would cut 4" of grass. Had the same issue last year with another company, caused a lot of issues, and eventually we fired them. :thumbup: I have 9 grass cuts right now for WF, and refuse to cut any of them that are over 12" for the same price as 4".


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JDCON said:


> Anyone getting any WF cuts with wording that says if the lot is less than an acre and grass height is less than 24", the lawn must be cut for the allowable?? We are doing business with a third company this year, and they are telling us that we have to cut 23" of grass for the same price that we would cut 4" of grass. Had the same issue last year with another company, caused a lot of issues, and eventually we fired them. :thumbup: I have 9 grass cuts right now for WF, and refuse to cut any of them that are over 12" for the same price as 4".


That exact wording is being issued straight from the national that handles the WF PPO's


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> That exact wording is being issued straight from the national that handles the WF PPO's


You can guarantee they are billing over allowable though...


----------



## JDCON (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone that wants to cut an acre of grass over 12" for $60 can come up here and have all of them. There will be plenty of them, and I won't be doing them.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> That exact wording is being issued straight from the national that handles the WF PPO's


That you PropPresPro, ??? lol

http://prespro.com/


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> That you PropPresPro, ??? lol
> 
> http://prespro.com/


No relation.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Originally Posted by *JDRM*  
_That you PropPresPro, ??? lol

http://prespro.com/


when you go to the site it pops up a " do you need a bid now balloon " hmm this could be fun for us lmao i double dog dare someone to get bids from them and then pass them along to there reg/nats 
_


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I get a call from some company today, not sure it was hard to understand the girl. Anyway says they just won the contract with Safeguard and want to see if I want to work for them again this year (never worked for them before).
I asked how much and got the usual $20.00 but you can bid over height. lol
I said thanks but not interested we don't cut for under $40.00. She replied oh you must not do preservation.
Well ya we do and that is what our price is. Good luck.
To me grass cut season is like the winterizations they want it cheap.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We had the same response from another National. They wanted $25 sales clean refreshes and full exterior/interior pics to boot. They told us that is what the industry pays. Sorry, that only applies in one small corner of this world.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

They drive the price down and then claim thats industry standards. 

I've also noticed most are not above lying about industry standards. 
The act stupid routine and hope they don't notice train has long left the station.


----------

